# World of Tanks auf USB-Stick ?



## Mosbie007 (2. Mai 2016)

Guten Tag 

Ich wollte auf meinem neuen PC World of Tanks spielen. Soweit so gut... Ich habe gesehen das das Spiel 10GB runterlädt. Ich hab hier auf dem Dorf nur LTE und so ist das herunterladen hier blöd (Datenvoulumenlastig).

Ich wollte meinen PC mit zu einem Freund nehmen da dieser DSL hat. Aber Halt... Es geht dich auch einfacher. Ich könnte das Spiel doch an seinem Rechner auf einen USB-Stick laden und bei mir dann auf den Rechner ziehen, oder? Ist das möglich und wie muss ichs dann machen (bei mir entpacken). 

Hab auch schon in Foren gesucht aber nur seltsame oder unschlüssige Antworten gesehen. 

Hoffe ihr könnt Helfen. Gruß, euer Mosbie <3


----------



## XT1024 (2. Mai 2016)

Mosbie007 schrieb:


> wie muss ichs dann machen


Ich würde es mit _strg+c_ und _strg+v_ probieren machen, so wie man eben *Daten* kopiert.


----------



## Dewid (2. Mai 2016)

mach ich aus dem selben Grund auch immer so, einfach das Spiel auf nem anderen Rechner komplett installieren und Updates ziehen lassen und dann den gesamten Ordner aus Programme(x86) aufn Stick ziehen. Läuft wunderbar!


----------



## claster17 (2. Mai 2016)

Da Wargaming Titel auch ohne Installation laufen, könntest du theoretisch sogar das Spiel direkt vom USB Stick starten und updaten. WoT portable sozusagen


----------



## Mosbie007 (3. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Antworten 

Ich werde das mal versuchen


----------

